# para que + subjunctive / indicative



## Jarabe de Palo

Aplacé mi regreso para que el trabajo se acabara de cerrar.  

Is that correct?  

Is the phrase "para que + verb"  always subjunctive?

¡Gracias por ayudarme!


----------



## lazarus1907

Las subordinadas finales SIEMPRE van en subjuntivo (una de las pocas reglas que siempre se cumplen):

Para que + verbo
A fin de que + verbo
En orden a + verbo
Con vistas a + verbo.


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Creo que "*Odio* el subjuntivo" es lo que quisiste escribir.

Me odio no me parece correcto.


----------



## elprincipeoigres

A lo ya dicho por Lazarus, agregaría "con objeto de que"


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

¿Exactamente qué significa "a lo" en esa oración?

Entiendo el resto de lo que escribiste, pero "a lo" me confunde un poquito.

iExplícamelo, por favor!


----------



## lazarus1907

SrRdRaCinG said:
			
		

> Creo que "*Odio* el subjuntivo" es lo que quisiste escribir.
> 
> Me odio no me parece correcto.


Tienes razón: No lo es. Tu frase es la correcta.



			
				elprincipeoigres said:
			
		

> A lo ya dicho por Lazarus, agregaría "con objeto de que"


El artículo neutro "lo" sustantiviza adjetivos y oraciones adjetivas:

Lo mejor (the good thing/part, the best...)
Lo extraño (the strange thing...)
Lo que dije (what I said)
Lo que más me gusta (What I like most)
Lo que Lazarus dijo (what Lazarus said)


----------



## Honeypum

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Tienes razón: No lo es. Tu frase es la correcta.
> 
> El artículo neutro "lo" sustantiviza adjetivos y oraciones adjetivas:
> 
> Lo mejor (the good thing/part, the best...)
> Lo extraño (the strange thing...)
> Lo que dije (what I said)
> Lo que más me gusta (What I like most)
> Lo que Lazarus dijo (what Lazarus said)


 
Solo queda por explicar el "a" delante del "lo", el que sustituye a "adicionalmente a"

A lo que Lazarus acaba de decir = Adicionalmente a lo que Lazarus acaba de decir


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Bien explicado. Me has ayudado mucho de verdad.


----------



## Jellby

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Solo queda por explicar el "a" delante del "lo", el que sustituye a "adicionalmente a"
> 
> A lo que Lazarus acaba de decir = Adicionalmente a lo que Lazarus acaba de decir



No creo, la "a" es la preposición que introduce el objeto indirecto del verbo "agregar" (que, por su significado, ya incluye "adicionalmente").

A [lo ya dicho por Lazarus], agregaría ["con objeto de que"]
A [OI] agregaría [OD]
Agregaría [OD] a [OI]


----------



## cubaMania

A lo ya dicho por Lazarus, agregaría "con objeto de que"

A = To
lo ya dicho = that which was already said
por Lazarus = by Lazarus
agregaría = I would add

To what Lazarus (already) said/mentioned, I would add "con objecto de que"

In other words, Lazarus listed 4 phrases which always take the subjunctive, and the poster is adding a 5th such phrase.


----------



## Honeypum

Jellby said:
			
		

> No creo, la "a" es la preposición que introduce el objeto indirecto del verbo "agregar" (que, por su significado, ya incluye "adicionalmente").
> 
> A [lo ya dicho por Lazarus], agregaría ["con objeto de que"]
> A [OI] agregaría [OD]
> Agregaría [OD] a [OI]


 


Exacto, lo que yo digo es que "a" equivale a "adicionalmente" en la oración anterior. En relación con su calificación, lo considero como un complemento circunstancial de adición.


----------



## Jellby

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Exacto, lo que yo digo es que "a" equivale a "adicionalmente" en la oración anterior. En relación con su calificación, lo considero como un complemento circunstancial de adición.



Pues yo digo lo contrario, que no es complemento circunstancial, sino complemento indirecto y el significado de "adicionalmente" está implícito en el verbo (en éste concreto), no tiene nada que ver con la preposición.


----------



## Honeypum

Jellby said:
			
		

> Pues yo digo lo contrario, que no es complemento circunstancial, sino complemento indirecto y el significado de "adicionalmente" está implícito en el verbo (en éste concreto), no tiene nada que ver con la preposición.


 

Pues no lo veo como complemento indirecto... no se puede reemplazar por "le".
¿Por qué no es un complemento circunstancial de adición?

Saludos,


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:
			
		

> No creo, la "a" es la preposición que introduce el objeto indirecto del verbo "agregar" (que, por su significado, ya incluye "adicionalmente").
> 
> A [lo ya dicho por Lazarus], agregaría ["con objeto de que"]
> A [OI] agregaría [OD]
> Agregaría [OD] a [OI]


 
a lo que ya ha dicho ... 'a'preposition +LO ( non-stressed pronoun as DIRECT OBJECT, to what was said. 

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

Coincido con Jellby totalmente: "A lo ya dicho por Lazarus" es el *complemento indirecto* de "agregar".


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Coincido con Jellby totalmente: "A lo ya dicho por Lazarus" es el *complemento indirecto* de "agregar".


A lo ya dicho, lo siento es COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO. LO ES EL PRONOMBRE átono de DO. LO = LA COSA que dijo el agente o sujeto, El indirecto sería LE/LES, a excepción que practiques el LOÍSMO. TE- ME para segunda y primera persona, igual NOS y OS para el plural, y SE para tercera personas.

Ivy29


----------



## lazarus1907

Muy gracioso lo del leísmo. Ya te devolveré el chiste, descuida.

Vamos a ver:

*lo (que) ya ha dicho*.
"Lo" es un artículo neutro que va seguido de una oración adjetiva de relativo, o todo el grupo puede considerarse como una subordinada sustantiva directamente. Los gramáticos están divididos en cuanto si funciona como artículo sustantivador o como pronombre y núcleo de la relatica.
"lo (que)" es el complemento directo del verbo "*decir*".
"*A lo que ya ha dicho*", en cualquier caso, el un complemento indirecto de *agregar*: Preposición "a" más un grupo nominal subordinado, que tiene un complemento directo dentro. Es una oración compleja y cada verbo tiene sus complementos. Nosotros estamos hablando de la principal y tú de la subordinada (o no comprendes la estructura sintáctica de la frase, claro).

* La principal*: (A lo ya dicho por Lazarus) [C.I]. agregaría [núcleo del predicado] ("con objeto de que") [C.D.]
* La subordinada*: (Lazarus) [sujeto] (ha dicho) [núcleo] algo [C.D.] -> Que cambia por "lo (que)" al subordinarse.

Agregar algo [C.D.] a eso [C.I.]
Agregar algo a un comentario.
Agregar algo al comentario de Lazarus
Agregar algo a lo anterior.
Agregar algo a lo dicho.


----------



## Jellby

Honeypum said:
			
		

> Pues no lo veo como complemento indirecto... no se puede reemplazar por "le".
> ¿Por qué no es un complemento circunstancial de adición?



Sí que se puede, de hecho creo que en la frase original falta un "le":
A lo dicho por Lazarus (le) agrego otra cosa -> *le* agrego otra cosa -> *se* (=le) la agrego.

Tengo tres manzanas y me dan dos melocotones.
Agrego los dos melocotones a las tres manzanas.
Los agrego a las tres manzanas.
A las tres manzanas les agrego los dos melocotones.
Se los agrego (los dos melocotones a las tres manzanas).


----------



## Ivy29

Jellby said:
			
		

> Sí que se puede, de hecho creo que en la frase original falta un "le":
> A lo dicho por Lazarus (le) agrego otra cosa -> *le* agrego otra cosa -> *se* (=le) la agrego.
> 
> Tengo tres manzanas y me dan dos melocotones.
> Agrego los dos melocotones a las tres manzanas.
> Los agrego a las tres manzanas.
> A las tres manzanas les agrego los dos melocotones.
> Se los agrego (los dos melocotones a las tres manzanas).


 
A lo dicho por lazarus = Tiempo ya realizado ( LO DICHO)
DICHO participio pasado, (a) preposición que se refiere AL PRONOMBRE ÁTONO ( LO) que reemplaza a LO DICHO POR LAZARUS = las palabras, oraciones, jerga, etc PERO DICHO. A LO DICHO.
PARA mí el que HABLA ES LAZARUS y los dicho es producto de su GENÉTICA DE HABLANTE ( RAZA HUMANA).
pero A LO QUE YA DIJO LAZARUS FRASE ORIGINAL ( QUE pronombre relativo que reemplaza ( LO) pronombre átono que a su vez reemplaza = LO DICHO POR ÉL con la preposición A LO = COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO.
¿Qué cosa dijo LAZARUS ? LO DICHO, a eso que dijo se añade x, y o z. NI SIQUIERA SE AÑADE EN EL TIEMPO VERBAL, dando semánticamente la sensación de posterioridad. 
*NO CONOZCO en CASTELLANO* *A LO* como OBJETO INDIRECTO de una oración pasiva incompleta *Lazarus dijo algo*=algo ( *FUE*) dicho por Lazarus. La PRUEBA DE FUEGO para SABER si un sustantivo o pronombre es COMPLEMENTO DIRETO. (PASIVA _NCOMPLETA)_

_*A LO* QUE ... COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO_
_SE LE AGREGA a él lo dicho por él = SE LE AGREGA ( leísmo permitido por la RAE PERSONA MASCULINA o SE LO AGREGA, pues después que dijo otro dice algo que se le agrega al AGENTE POR ESPECIE= RAZA HUMANA el poder del habla = LAZARUS._
_ESTO NO ES COMO LOS TELETIPOS QUE VA SALIENDO un chorizo de tiras unas detrás de otras, además los teletipos NO HABLAN reproducen._
_SE = LE A ËL (LAZARUS OBJETO INDIRECTO)
LO = lo dicho por Lazarus._

_Ivy29_


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29:

Sigues insistiendo en lo del complemento directo... y nadie dice que no lo sea. Lee lo que he escrito, por favor.

Pero tu manera de explicar las cosas me parece algo caótica. Te explico mi versión:

Es una oración compleja, en la que el sujeto omitido es "yo" y el predicado es el resto de la oración: A lo ya dicho por Lazarus, agregaría "con objeto de que".

En esta predicado, el núcleo es agregaría; su complemento directo "con objeto de que" (lo agregaría) y su complemento indirecto A lo ya dicho por Lazarus. Usando pronombres: Se lo agregaría.

Por cierto: Me he molestado en consultar eso, y esta construcción viene explicada en el diccionario de Manuel Seco (de la RAE) tal cual. Si no estás de acuerdo, intentaré darte su número para que le expliques cómo hablar español.

Sigamos: A lo ya dicho por lazarus.

Este complemento indirecto contiene una subordinada, si se quiere interpretar así. El verbo de la subordinada (decir), en forma no personal, tiene sus propios complementos; y uno de ellos (por lazarus) parece un complemento regido, pero bueno.

En cualquier caso, tú pareces tener cierta obsesión por el verbo de la subordinada (decir), e insistes en que es transitivo (que lo es). Lo que no entiendo es en qué manera analizas la frase: ¿Cuál es tu verbo principal? ¿Por qué todos tus argumentos están basados en el análisis sintáctico de la subordinada, si los demás en este foro estamos analizando la principal?

Por cierto: Si tuvieras más cuidado con la puntuación, la tabulación y la presentación en general, y usaras las mayúsculas cuando debes, sería mucho más fácil y grato leer lo que pones.


----------



## lazarus1907

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> _*A LO* QUE ... COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO_


Vale. Complemento directo...¿ de qué verbo?

*Agregar*: A lo dicho por Lazarus, agregaría "con objeto de que".

Si "a lo dicho por lazarus" es el directo, ¿qué es "con objeto de que"? ¿El segundo directo? Sustituyamos tu "complemento directo" por un pronombre:
lo agregaría "con objeto de". Esta frase no es la misma.
Descartado.

*Decir*: Lazarus dijo a lo que...  
Lazarus lo dijo (dijo ¿qué?)

¿Me explicas eso?

¿Y me explicas por qué hay dos verbos independientes en una oración?


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Ivy29:
> 
> Sigues insistiendo en lo del complemento directo... y nadie dice que no lo sea. Lee lo que he escrito, por favor.
> 
> Pero tu manera de explicar las cosas me parece algo caótica. Te explico mi versión:
> 
> Es una oración compleja, en la que el sujeto omitido es "yo" y el predicado es el resto de la oración: A lo ya dicho por Lazarus, agregaría "con objeto de que".
> 
> En esta predicado, el núcleo es agregaría; su complemento directo "con objeto de que" (lo agregaría) y su complemento indirecto A lo ya dicho por Lazarus. Usando pronombres: Se lo agregaría.
> 
> Por cierto: Me he molestado en consultar eso, y esta construcción viene explicada en el diccionario de Manuel Seco (de la RAE) tal cual. Si no estás de acuerdo, intentaré darte su número para que le expliques cómo hablar español.
> 
> Sigamos: A lo ya dicho por lazarus.
> 
> Este complemento indirecto contiene una subordinada, si se quiere interpretar así. El verbo de la subordinada (decir), en forma no personal, tiene sus propios complementos; y uno de ellos (por lazarus) parece un complemento regido, pero bueno.
> 
> En cualquier caso, tú pareces tener cierta obsesión por el verbo de la subordinada (decir), e insistes en que es transitivo (que lo es). Lo que no entiendo es en qué manera analizas la frase: ¿Cuál es tu verbo principal? ¿Por qué todos tus argumentos están basados en el análisis sintáctico de la subordinada, si los demás en este foro estamos analizando la principal?
> 
> Por cierto: Si tuvieras más cuidado con la puntuación, la tabulación y la presentación en general, y usaras las mayúsculas cuando debes, sería mucho más fácil y grato leer lo que pones.


 
Aclaro YO NO dije LEÍSMO pero sí LOISMO.

TE refresco el HILO pues se han APARTADO del original.
Aquí está lo que causa todo este EMBROLLO: 

elprincipeoigres vbmenu_register("postmenu_1296995", true); 
Junior Member​ 
Join Date: Aug 2006
Native of: Español
Posts: 7 ​ 
*Re: Me odio el subjuntivo!!*​A lo ya dicho por Lazarus, agregaría "con objeto de que"



SrRdRaCinG vbmenu_register("postmenu_1297001", true); 
Senior Member​ 
Join Date: Mar 2006
Native of: English/U.S.A.
Age: 18
Posts: 783 ​ 
*Re: Me odio el subjuntivo!!*​¿Exactamente qué significa "a lo" en esa oración?

Entiendo el resto de lo que escribiste, pero "a lo" me confunde un poquito.

iExplícamelo, por favor!



<<*A lo ya dicho por Lazarus, agregaría "con objeto de que">>>*

Si recolocamos la oración anterior para DEFINIR su estructura :
YO agregaría, a lo ya dicho por Lazarus, "con objeto de que"
EL SUJETO HABLANTE es el MISMO, simplemente  ACLARA. En esta estructura es una APOSICIÓN.

Y si miras más arriba lo que se preguntó era qué papel jugaba =A LO. Y además nadie preguntó por el PRONOMBRE NEUTRO "LO" sino la estructura *A lo que* ... ( LO pronombre átono en función de COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO.

Ivy29


----------



## Ivy29

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Vale. Complemento directo...¿ de qué verbo?
> 
> *Agregar*: A lo dicho por Lazarus, agregaría "con objeto de que".
> 
> Si "a lo dicho por lazarus" es el directo, ¿qué es "con objeto de que"? ¿El segundo directo? Sustituyamos tu "complemento directo" por un pronombre:
> lo agregaría "con objeto de". Esta frase no es la misma.
> Descartado.
> 
> *Decir*: Lazarus dijo a lo que...
> Lazarus lo dijo (dijo ¿qué?)
> 
> ¿Me explicas eso?
> 
> Yo agregaría, a lo que ya ha dicho Lazarus, " con objeto de que"
> " CON OBJETO DE QUE" = Frase preposicional=OBJETO preposicional que NO ES COMPLEMENTO DIRECTO.
> ALarcos tiene un capítulo BIEN interesante sobre objeto preposicional y adyacente circunstancial numerales 340-341.
> 
> 
> Ivy29


----------



## terepere

Lazarus tiene toda la razón del mundo. 

Y yo añado una regla muy básica que me enseñaron en el colegio y que nunca me ha fallado: el complemento de objeto directo jamás llevará preposición. Nunca. Imposible.

En el caso de que un complemento directo lleve preposición, no es tal: se llama suplemento, y la preposición viene dada por el verbo. Y aquí no es el caso.


Claro que puede que la gramática española haya cambiado en mi larga ausencia de las aulas.


----------



## Jellby

terepere said:
			
		

> Y yo añado una regla muy básica que me enseñaron en el colegio y que nunca me ha fallado: el complemento de objeto directo jamás llevará preposición. Nunca. Imposible.



Excepto "a" para personas u objetos personificados... que coincide que es la preposición que suele llevar el complemento indirecto, lo que dificulta a veces distinguir entre ambos y contribuye al l(e/o/a)ísmo, pero bueno...



			
				lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Este complemento indirecto contiene una subordinada, si se quiere interpretar así. El verbo de la subordinada (decir), en forma no personal, tiene sus propios complementos; y uno de ellos (por lazarus) parece un complemento regido, pero bueno.



A mí me parece más complemento agente. Vale que no es una pasiva en toda regla, pero el significado es el mismo: dice quién realiza la acción del verbo, que en este caso es un participio/adjetivo).


----------



## Ivy29

terepere said:
			
		

> Lazarus tiene toda la razón del mundo.
> 
> Y yo añado una regla muy básica que me enseñaron en el colegio y que nunca me ha fallado: el complemento de objeto directo jamás llevará preposición. Nunca. Imposible.
> 
> En el caso de que un complemento directo lleve preposición, no es tal: se llama suplemento, y la preposición viene dada por el verbo. Y aquí no es el caso.
> 
> 
> Claro que puede que la gramática española haya cambiado en mi larga ausencia de las aulas.


 
*NO LO DUDES*, debes de repasar los usos de la preposición 'A' delante de objetos animados o cosas PERSONIFICADAS de OBJETO DIRECTO

NUESTRO equipo de fútbol venció a ITALIA.
TE BUSCA a ti
*A *ella no LA reconocen.
ENSALZÓ *a *la VIRTUD
DON QUIJOTE fue el que creó *a *Cervantes.
Yo admiro *a *este Bilbao
Presentó Juan *a *su mujer.
Cervantes escribió *A* Don quijote.

SUGIERO lectura de ALARCOS NUMERAL 335, pág. 346-347. Título: Objeto DIRECTO con 'a'.
Ivy29


----------



## terepere

Ivy29 said:
			
		

> *NO LO DUDES*, debes de repasar los usos de la preposición 'A' delante de objetos animados o cosas PERSONIFICADAS de OBJETO DIRECTO
> 
> NUESTRO equipo de fútbol venció a ITALIA.
> TE BUSCA a ti
> *A *ella no LA reconocen.
> ENSALZÓ *a *la VIRTUD
> DON QUIJOTE fue el que creó *a *Cervantes.
> Yo admiro *a *este Bilbao
> Presentó Juan *a *su mujer.
> Cervantes escribió *A* Don quijote.
> 
> SUGIERO lectura de ALARCOS NUMERAL 335, pág. 346-347. Título: Objeto DIRECTO con 'a'.
> Ivy29
> 
> *Vaya... pues voy a tener que ir a buscar a mi ya anciana profesora de secundaria para hacerle un par de comentarios*
> *Gracias!*


----------

